# What is the best all-around hunting vehicle?



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

It must be reliable, number one. Can't hunt if you can't get there. You must also be able to sleep in it, so you can stay mobile and stay long. It must have decent off-road capabilites. Doesn't have to go anywhere, but needs to be 4 wheel drive with some clearance.

What would y'all say is the best for all of that?


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Toyota Tacoma.. Hard to beat..


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

4x4 van


----------



## Whisky (Jan 25, 2010)

Any 4 door pickup with a topper, preferably a Ford....


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

hunter_tlh said:


> Toyota Tacoma.. Hard to beat..


As long as its not a double cab. Can't sleep in it...I've tried. As long as its not raining its okay though.

I like Dodge Powerwagon (wish they came with a Cummins though) for off-road ability. A Powerstroke and a Chevy need some aftermarket upgrades to keep up with the Powerwagon, but have pretty good reliability. 

I think the real sleepers are the older Jeep Cherokees and Toyota Forerunners...just a bit cramped at times.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Smart man!*



hunter_tlh said:


> Toyota Tacoma.. Hard to beat..


True locking rear diff and decent gas mileage. When the crap hits the fan, drop that Brute Force off and get out of the way!


----------



## deltaoutlaw (Aug 12, 2010)

Whatever your buddy drives.


----------



## godex003 (Feb 5, 2007)

deltaoutlaw said:


> Whatever your buddy drives.


This is a good suggestion.

I'm running into the same problem. I'll be buying my first vehicle shortly, and I'm trying to figure out the same thing (I'm not THAT young, I've just kept my first car forever). What can I get that'll be reliable, but still useful and effective for outdoor living? I ask myself daily. What have I come up with? Probably a Tacoma.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

*Two Words*

Nissan titan!


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

a Ford 4x4 with a cap.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Sep 24, 2008)

Any full size pickup from chevy/dodge/ford with a cap and ext cab will do fine. Jeep Cherokees, ford expeditions, chevy tahoes all come to mind as well. look around, you'll find something! I sleep in the back of my F350 with 8 ft box and a cap, its a great tent.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

my 87 f150 6 cyl.4wd. cap on back good rubber underneeth not afraid to get that old hog in the woods. how bout that one you just paid 40 grand for??


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

Blazer Chalet

http://blazerchalet.com/


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

You city boys and your lil toy trucks!!!hahahah nissan titan...toyota tundra.... Oh man you guys are funny! If it jus for takin out hunting,look for a late 70's chevy blazer,truely remarkable for off road durrability,and even with a carb'ed small block,in good running condition can pull off 14 mpg or a lil better.as for if its gonna be a daily driver then its at your discretion,all newer trucks suck these days for tuffness imho.tuff to beat an old blazer though,hands down winner several times over the years in numerous off road mag's.tons of aftermarket parts,available also if big/bad is your thing.and btw its made in usa,not mexico,or japan,or any other foreign place for that matter.


----------



## buffinator (Jul 27, 2010)

Buy an 80's-90's Bronco or Blazer and customize it. I'm a fan of '91 Broncos myself. As far as sleeping in it, depends how hard it is for you to go to sleep. I've slept across the bench seat of a single cab Nissan Frontier. Just carry a tent if that's easier.


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

bucks/bulls said:


> You city boys and your lil toy trucks!!!hahahah nissan titan...toyota tundra.... Oh man you guys are funny! If it jus for takin out hunting,look for a late 70's chevy blazer,truely remarkable for off road durrability,and even with a carb'ed small block,in good running condition can pull off 14 mpg or a lil better.as for if its gonna be a daily driver then its at your discretion,all newer trucks suck these days for tuffness imho.tuff to beat an old blazer though,hands down winner several times over the years in numerous off road mag's.tons of aftermarket parts,available also if big/bad is your thing.and btw its made in usa,not mexico,or japan,or any other foreign place for that matter.


Couldn't agree with you more, I have an 85 chevy short bed that has been to hell an back several times. My brother has an 81 blazer with a 6.2 deisel in it, it makes 20 mpg. These are both coyote trucks, I'll leave it at that.:darkbeer:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Love the Tacomas. Would they have enough room to sleep in if you put a topper on? Those beds look aweful small.

Really leaning towards the 4runner. Just not sure if it's long enough to sleep in, yet.

For you guys putting toppers on your trucks, do you put a mattress back there?


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

buffinator said:


> Buy an 80's-90's Bronco or Blazer and customize it. I'm a fan of '91 Broncos myself. As far as sleeping in it, depends how hard it is for you to go to sleep. I've slept across the bench seat of a single cab Nissan Frontier. Just carry a tent if that's easier.


I like the Broncos, too. They're just getting harder to find in good shape. I want something that I can take a few states away and be confident in. A Bronco with 100,000 miles I would be confident in. One with 200+......not so much.

I'd really like something that I can just throw all my gear in and not worry about getting wet. Then, when I'm done for the day, just sleep in the back instead of setting up a tent. I hate tents.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Powerstroker said:


> Here's mine


Very nice. I know an old man with a 94 K5. He has taken immaculate care of it, and even though it's got around 225,000 miles, he's never had any major problems and few minor ones. I just don't want a vehicle with that many miles....as tempting as it is.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

4x4 e-350 with lift kit and all terrains. 

Dare anyone to find something better...


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Ohhhhhhhhhhhh! that hurt!!*



bucks/bulls said:


> You city boys and your lil toy trucks!!!hahahah nissan titan...toyota tundra.... Oh man you guys are funny! If it jus for takin out hunting,look for a late 70's chevy blazer,truely remarkable for off road durrability,and even with a carb'ed small block,in good running condition can pull off 14 mpg or a lil better.as for if its gonna be a daily driver then its at your discretion,all newer trucks suck these days for tuffness imho.tuff to beat an old blazer though,hands down winner several times over the years in numerous off road mag's.tons of aftermarket parts,available also if big/bad is your thing.and btw its made in usa,not mexico,or japan,or any other foreign place for that matter.


I've had your Blazer, I've had the F150, the Chevy 1500/2500, Chevy Blaser with 400 small bock and 202 heads pretty well smoking hot,the Dodge with 12" suspension and 3" body with 44's, Dodge with the Hemi, Dakotas, Jeep CJ/TJ/YJ, Nissan Titan. The baddest in all the land depends on what your talking about. The Tacoma gives you the best combination of streetabilty/fuel mileage/resale/off road abilities. I wouldn't match it against the 440 equiped Power Wagon in a mud pit, or the straight off road abilities of the mildly lifted Jeep CJ 5 Renegade V8 maxed out, or the pulling power of a 2500 series Dodge or Chevy. What I do know the Tacoma simply works. No brand loyalty here, just speaking the truth. If I was a betting man I'd say a stock Tacoma would give a Chevy Blazer all it wanted in any terrain given that the tires were the same. I've had them all and pretty well raced them all so I've got a pretty good idea of what works.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> ..., just sleep in the back instead of setting up a tent...


How tall are you?

I'm 5'10" and did fine in a 6' bed (a little cockeyed). Friend who's 6' not so well in his. 

We both had mid-80s vintage Toyota solid axle 4x4s and never experience any problems through the last two years....both of us regret selling the old beaters.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

E. Johnson said:


> Nissan titan!


now that's funny right there!!!


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Very nice. I know an old man with a 94 K5. He has taken immaculate care of it, and even though it's got around 225,000 miles, he's never had any major problems and few minor ones. I just don't want a vehicle with that many miles....as tempting as it is.


Yeah, I know what you mean. Mine is a 99 model (last of the 2 doors, and last of the Vortec 350) I have done a lot of stuff to it since I bought it (rebuilt both axles, swapped a 14 bolt into the rear, new transmission) and I wouldn't be scared to drive it to Alaska tomorrow.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

what ever ya got is the best. otherwise like some other guy posted, "what ever your buddy has" lol


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*They make a long bed*



Sneaky Apasum said:


> Love the Tacomas. Would they have enough room to sleep in if you put a topper on? Those beds look aweful small.
> 
> Really leaning towards the 4runner. Just not sure if it's long enough to sleep in, yet.
> 
> For you guys putting toppers on your trucks, do you put a mattress back there?


You can get one with a longer bed on it.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

International Scout II will get you were you need to go. The only stock truck to win the Baja 500.


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

All i can say is buy american. our country is so f'd right now buying forigen is the worst thing for us. I have had dodge and chevy, great luck with them both.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Love the Tacomas. Would they have enough room to sleep in if you put a topper on? Those beds look aweful small.
> 
> Really leaning towards the 4runner. Just not sure if it's long enough to sleep in, yet.
> 
> For you guys putting toppers on your trucks, do you put a mattress back there?


If you get a Tacoma, I'd get a long bed if you're planning on sleeping in it. I had a 4Runner and it was a great ride. The back seats lay down and give you room to sleep. 
The "city boy" comments about import trucks, etc, I don't understand. I grew up in the country, looking for muddy roads to get stuck in and learned real quick to trust a Jeep or Tacoma to slip thru the sticky stuff over a heavy old klunker. A big 4X4 with giant tires usually meant a loud-muffler entrance to a mudhole with lots of flying mud and steam, then someone walking out with mud to their knees and lots of cussing.  A 92+ 2 door Tahoe would be nice though.
I'm all for made-in-America, too. But, my last Chevy was made in Mexico and my Tacoma was made in the USA. :lol:


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> It must be reliable, number one. Can't hunt if you can't get there. You must also be able to sleep in it, so you can stay mobile and stay long. It must have decent off-road capabilites. Doesn't have to go anywhere, but needs to be 4 wheel drive with some clearance.
> 
> What would y'all say is the best for all of that?


 I'd say this


----------



## Landmine (Aug 28, 2006)

I've hunted out of a Pinto. With the rear seats down a deer will fit nicely. My 84 Toyota was great because when it got scratched it didn't matter and was smaller than my current Ram1500 and could sneek through tighter places. Also had a canopy. With my ram I can fold up the rear seats and fold a platform out and sleep in the cab. With a bigger truck I can now take the family along and not worry about deer ticks in the cab with me. The overall best truck will be the one your buddy is driving.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ACooper1983 said:


> All i can say is buy american. our country is so f'd right now buying forigen is the worst thing for us. I have had dodge and chevy, great luck with them both.


ya your right!!!!!!!


Thats why i bought a TOYOTA TUNDRA.......no wasted goventment money....................and the Tundra is 85% american made:thumbs_up what about you Mexico made DODGE?:thumbs_do


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't pick just one, that's why I have two. An F-350 Powerstroke Crewcab Longbed and an '89 Toyota Xtracab that I've had since 7 miles on the odometer. There are a lot of places that I can't get (or won't take) my F-350......just too rough, too many tight turns, and too narrow. However, if I'm going to elk camp for more than a few days, I can't fit everything I need in the back of my Toyota. It's got a 6' bed and I'm 6'6", but I've slept in that bed more times than I care to admit. The 8' bed on the F-350 is easy, and holds trice as much as the Toyota.

I'm actually looking for a tow bar setup for the Toyota so that I can just tow it up to elk camp and leave the Powerstroke in camp.:thumbs_up That way I can also use the bed of the Toyota as an extra trailer for whatever else I may want to bring up........like some firewood.


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

manboy said:


> ya your right!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thats why i bought a toyota tundra.......no wasted goventment money....................and the tundra is 85% american made:thumbs_up what about you mexico made dodge?:thumbs_do


 exactamundo


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

manboy said:


> ya your right!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thats why i bought a TOYOTA TUNDRA.......no wasted goventment money....................and the Tundra is 85% american made:thumbs_up what about you Mexico made DODGE?:thumbs_do


yuppers


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bobmuley said:


> how tall are you?
> 
> I'm 5'10" and did fine in a 6' bed (a little cockeyed). Friend who's 6' not so well in his.
> 
> We both had mid-80s vintage toyota solid axle 4x4s and never experience any problems through the last two years....both of us regret selling the old beaters.


6'2"


----------



## NV200 (Jul 9, 2010)

Timmy Big Time said:


> International Scout II will get you were you need to go. The only stock truck to win the Baja 500.


My first vehicle was a 74 scout II. My dad just sold it last year with 66,000 original miles! That thing would go anwhere you wanted it to. The last time I sat in it I couldn't help thinking it use to seem like it had more room. But I was in high school and weighed about 40lbs less when I drove it every day, so that might have been an issue. 

As for the ultimate vehicle...I would say a several year old extended cab chevy d-max, before they put all the smog stuff on them. 4"-6" lift and some 315's, long bed so you can put a tool box and still have 6'+ of room. No camper, just a tent or cot with a bed roll. Wait...this sounds a lot like my bros truck...we've beat the heck out of it and it still wants more! Even with the lift its good on milage.


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Land Cruiser - there is no substitute.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bigrackHack said:


> If you get a Tacoma, I'd get a long bed if you're planning on sleeping in it. I had a 4Runner and it was a great ride. The back seats lay down and give you room to sleep.


How much room? Would someone a couple inches over six feet be okay? Doesn't have to be a king sized bed.....just something decent for a night or two.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

my 05 dodge ram 1500 4x4 hemi or my Kubota RTV 900


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

5MilesBack said:


> I can't pick just one, that's why I have two. An F-350 Powerstroke Crewcab Longbed and an '89 Toyota Xtracab that I've had since 7 miles on the odometer. There are a lot of places that I can't get (or won't take) my F-350......just too rough, too many tight turns, and too narrow. However, if I'm going to elk camp for more than a few days, I can't fit everything I need in the back of my Toyota. It's got a 6' bed and I'm 6'6", but I've slept in that bed more times than I care to admit. The 8' bed on the F-350 is easy, and holds trice as much as the Toyota.
> 
> I'm actually looking for a tow bar setup for the Toyota so that I can just tow it up to elk camp and leave the Powerstroke in camp.:thumbs_up That way I can also use the bed of the Toyota as an extra trailer for whatever else I may want to bring up........like some firewood.


That would be absolutely perfect. It's just hard for me to justify two vehicles. I hate to give up having a truck around, but it's not like I haul hay or livestock around anymore. I have my work truck, and then I have my huntin' buggy. So, I figure I might as well get something strictly for hunting.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> my 05 dodge ram 1500 4x4 hemi or my Kubota RTV 900


You think that Kubota would get me from Texas to Colorado?


----------



## RICE ETR (Oct 15, 2007)

Say what you want...I have been a domestic guy my whole life, brought up that way....but I sold my $25k diesel F250 ext cab 4x4 (loved that truck though!) and bought this for $450....'87 4runner 4x4, 22re with cold a/c and good mpg...absolutely love it and am looking forward to my first hunting season with it this year. Only thing I will say is I need to get a hitch and rack to put in it to carry the deer.

And a day or so after this pic...I delivered mail in 15" of snow to 662 mailboxes...gotta love 4rwd low....man that was a lot of shifting!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

pegasis0066 said:


> Land Cruiser - there is no substitute.


Really like the Land Cruisers as well. I guess they have more interior room than a 4runner, right? So sleeping wouldn't be a problem?

How are they on fuel?

Only thing about them is that they aren't easy to find. I might just have to try real hard.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

RICE ETR said:


> Say what you want...I have been a domestic guy my whole life, brought up that way....but I sold my $25k diesel F250 ext cab 4x4 (loved that truck though!) and bought this for $450....'87 4runner 4x4, 22re with cold a/c and good mpg...absolutely love it and am looking forward to my first hunting season with it this year. Only thing I will say is I need to get a hitch and rack to put in it to carry the deer.
> 
> And a day or so after this pic...I delivered mail in 15" of snow to 662 mailboxes...gotta love 4rwd low....man that was a lot of shifting!


I like it!

How many miles does it have on it?


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*Pinzguaer*

We have one of these and it will go just about anywhere.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

RICE ETR said:


> '87 4runner 4x4, 22re *with cold a/c* and good mpg.


You got the "cold a/c" right. My Toyota with the original R-12 can turn a hot soda into a cold soda in 5 minutes in the cupholder in front of the vents.:thumbs_up


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Really like the *Land Cruisers *as well. I guess they have more interior room than a 4runner, right? So sleeping wouldn't be a problem?
> 
> How are they on fuel?
> 
> Only thing about them is that they aren't easy to find. I might just have to try real hard.


Alot more room than a 4 runner and a more capable suspension.:thumbs_up


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

5MilesBack said:


> You got the "cold a/c" right. My Toyota with the original R-12 can turn a hot soda into a cold soda in 5 minutes in the cupholder in front of the vents.:thumbs_up


Absolutely essential for this part of the country.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Bobmuley said:


> Alot more room than a 4 runner and a more capable suspension.:thumbs_up


Hmmmm.....

I'll have to see what's available around here.


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## RICE ETR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I like it!
> 
> How many miles does it have on it?



Thanks! 218k...but I did a budget re-ring/bearing/timing chain/etc when I got it....cylinder clearances are a little out but it runs just fine for me....put 18k on it since the budget rebuild so I guess it is gonna hold up...Lord willing. 



> You got the "cold a/c" right. My Toyota with the original R-12 can turn a hot soda into a cold soda in 5 minutes in the cupholder in front of the vents.


Nothing like the good old real deal r12!! I felt kind of bad going down the road a couple weeks ago....105 actual temp out and I was a little chilly inside...lol


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Ford F350 SD :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Love the Tacomas. Would they have enough room to sleep in if you put a topper on? Those beds look aweful small.
> 
> Really leaning towards the 4runner. Just not sure if it's long enough to sleep in, yet.
> 
> For you guys putting toppers on your trucks, do you put a mattress back there?


If I'm plannin on sleepn in my truck I pack a folding cot


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bucks/bulls said:


> If I'm plannin on sleepn in my truck I pack a folding cot


That would be comfortable and it would pack out of the way nicely.


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

05' chevy silverado crew cab, the back seats fold down and give you plenty of room to sleep


----------



## archer43014 (Nov 13, 2005)

My 2000 jeep grand cherokee has served me well


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

whatever my buddy drives... :thumbs_up


----------



## noonesbusiness (Dec 31, 2008)

the-ghost said:


>


That gets my vote. :thumbs_up


----------



## centifanto (Mar 3, 2010)

PAstringking said:


> 4x4 e-350 with lift kit and all terrains.
> 
> Dare anyone to find something better...


just did lol


----------



## Planetcat (Jun 28, 2008)

Seats 4, wheels through most anything, disabled door chime for "road hunting". Sweet AM/FM Cassette stereo , sleeps one with rear seat folded.


----------



## sschumaker (Aug 10, 2010)

pegasis0066 said:


> Land Cruiser - there is no substitute.


 If my buddies saw me driving this i would never hear the end of it, No offense but that has to be the gayest looking thing i have ever seen

IJS


----------



## centifanto (Mar 3, 2010)

Planetcat said:


> Seats 4, wheels through most anything, disabled door chime for "road hunting". Sweet AM/FM Cassette stereo , sleeps one with rear seat folded.


Im looking into getting an older one of these. hopefully if i put enough work into it it will look this good


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Planetcat said:


> Seats 4, wheels through most anything, disabled door chime for "road hunting". Sweet AM/FM Cassette stereo , sleeps one with rear seat folded.


I like what you've done with that. If I do get an SUV, I want to do similar things. Mild lift with some better tires. Good bumper, roof rack, lights, Hi-lift jack, snorkel, etc.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

cant sleep in it but i can go anywhere and dont usually have to use 4wd. the tent pitches pretty quick and easy. '53 willys m38a1


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Dunno if its the best.But it does what i need it to do..During hunting season an any othertime..I got 2 kids an like the extra room..I dont like the MPG..I do like having one if the best motors ever built an easy to work on..


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

sschumaker said:


> If my buddies saw me driving this i would never hear the end of it, No offense but that has to be the gayest looking thing i have ever seen
> 
> IJS


I think it looks pretty good.....not that it matters. Who's going to be laughing when your buddies are broke down and that Toyota is still gettin' after it?


----------



## sschumaker (Aug 10, 2010)

One word, Chevrolet


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

trophyhill said:


> cant sleep in it but i can go anywhere and dont usually have to use 4wd. the tent pitches pretty quick and easy. '53 willys m38a1


Nice! I had a CJ-7 that I had painted similar to that. It was a darker gray, but it had the black grille. I miss that that thing.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

sschumaker said:


> One word, Chevrolet


:chortle:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

RICE ETR said:


> Say what you want...I have been a domestic guy my whole life, brought up that way....but I sold my $25k diesel F250 ext cab 4x4 (loved that truck though!) and bought this for $450....'87 4runner 4x4, 22re with cold a/c and good mpg...absolutely love it and am looking forward to my first hunting season with it this year. Only thing I will say is I need to get a hitch and rack to put in it to carry the deer.
> 
> And a day or so after this pic...I delivered mail in 15" of snow to 662 mailboxes...gotta love 4rwd low....man that was a lot of shifting!


I love mine


----------



## sschumaker (Aug 10, 2010)

Dont be jealous sneaky


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

sschumaker said:


> If my buddies saw me driving this i would never hear the end of it, No offense but that has to be the gayest looking thing i have ever seen
> 
> IJS


The old school landcruisers are still among the best of the best for off roading! Now the new ones kinda make me lol


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

sschumaker said:


> One word, Chevrolet


Sorry chevy got knocked off the list when he stated it had to be dependable,lmao


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

sschumaker said:


> Dont be jealous sneaky


I'm not. I own a Chevy.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bucks/bulls said:


> The old school landcruisers are still among the best of the best for off roading! Now the new ones kinda make me lol


What years do you consider old school?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> You think that Kubota would get me from Texas to Colorado?


Yes Sneaky i think it would you would just have to put more time to the side for driving :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

My favorite hunting vehicle was my 95 ford escort hatchback. 35 mpg and I could get everything I needed for a week into it....or on top of it.

Now depending where I go and what I need it's either 2007 f150 supercrew shortbed 2 wd, 2009 f250 reg cab 2 wd long bed, or 2010 f250 supercrew 4x4 v10. The 2010 4x4 will go anywhere but that v10 just isn't to good on the gas mileage. Got 12 mpg last trip to Canada for bear.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> Yes Sneaky i think it would you would just have to put more time to the side for driving :wink:


"Yes, boss, I need to use my three weeks of vacation this month. One for elk hunting, one for getting there, and one for getting back."


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Dean Bower said:


> I've had your Blazer, I've had the F150, the Chevy 1500/2500, Chevy Blaser with 400 small bock and 202 heads pretty well smoking hot,the Dodge with 12" suspension and 3" body with 44's, Dodge with the Hemi, Dakotas, Jeep CJ/TJ/YJ, Nissan Titan. The baddest in all the land depends on what your talking about. The Tacoma gives you the best combination of streetabilty/fuel mileage/resale/off road abilities. I wouldn't match it against the 440 equiped Power Wagon in a mud pit, or the straight off road abilities of the mildly lifted Jeep CJ 5 Renegade V8 maxed out, or the pulling power of a 2500 series Dodge or Chevy. What I do know the Tacoma simply works. No brand loyalty here, just speaking the truth. If I was a betting man I'd say a stock Tacoma would give a Chevy Blazer all it wanted in any terrain given that the tires were the same. I've had them all and pretty well raced them all so I've got a pretty good idea of what works.


A racing man?? Then you should have no problems admitting that the power to weight ratio in the old blazer is far supererior to the toy,not to mention sometimes the extra weight is what saves your rear,the toy has only 1 major benefeit and that's it small size,I wouldn't want to compare the ifs in those toy's compared to the solid axled blazer either.remember we're talkn a huntn rig,not a winter grocery getter,lol...btw I have yet to have a single toyota follow me thru the woods,with out gettn hung up,stuck in mud,or couldn't make it up a big hill,jus sayn...they may do the job on a dirt road,or minimal maintenance road,but when your making your own roads,it just doesn't cut it,and that's mho


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> What years do you consider old school?


The 70's models have been jus rockin at every jamboree I've been to,including devils playground,moab,cedar city,etc. My personal favs are the later 70's with the small block chevy 350,dual stick low range transfer cases,and stock 6,000 lb winch,and 33" tires...remember I said stock lol
Although I won't knock the inline 6's,those are some power houses also,I jus prefer me a lil more ump,lol


----------



## 76_Bronco (Sep 20, 2009)

My bronco has been hunting 29 of the last 34 years:thumbs_up


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bucks/bulls said:


> The 70's models have been jus rockin at every jamboree I've been to,including devils playground,moab,cedar city,etc. My personal favs are the later 70's with the small block chevy 350,dual stick low range transfer cases,and stock 6,000 lb winch,and 33" tires...remember I said stock lol
> Although I won't knock the inline 6's,those are some power houses also,I jus prefer me a lil more ump,lol


That does sound like a fun rig.


----------



## fraserfir (Jan 29, 2010)

If you want something just to hunt/sleep in find a Ford Excursion. I bought a 2002 with the v10 and put 90k on it no problem. It had 40k when I bought it. Only thing I have ever did is put on a new set of hubs on it. 11mpg coming, going, loaded, unloaded. Guy stopped me at a waffle house and asked to buy it. He said he pulled his camper with one and needed a "new" one. I sure wish I had it back. I think if you could find one with the old powerstroke, you would have about the best thing you could get for road trip hunting.


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

Skeptic said:


> The 2010 4x4 will go anywhere but that v10 just isn't to good on the gas mileage. Got 12 mpg last trip to Canada for bear.


I've got a 2007 F250 FX4 Crew Cab with the Gasoline 5.4L engine. Does decent on the highway if I take her easy -- say anywhere around 65mph and I'll get around 18mpg or so. Stop and go, not so good. But I can sleep in the cab no problem (5'8" tall) if I had to.


I'd say if I was more worried about gas mileage, then I'd go to the half ton F150.

Oh and Ford didn't take any stimulus money :thumbs_up


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

f350


----------



## landon607 (Nov 5, 2007)

trophyhill said:


> cant sleep in it but i can go anywhere and dont usually have to use 4wd. the tent pitches pretty quick and easy. '53 willys m38a1


Man neat, I learned how to drive in one of those .It was a 53 m38a1 my dad had .He camoed it.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Powerstroker said:


> Here's mine


Here is my other one (Old faithful). 2003 6.0 liter with 200k. Sure is comfortable, but they are too damn heavy to take anywhere. That's why the bow and hunting clothes stay in the Tahoe.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

hunter_tlh said:


> Toyota Tacoma.. Hard to beat..


x2. Love my Tacoma double cab.


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

let's approach this from a different angle. start with how much you want to spend, can you wrench, and will this be your only vehicle.

Musts in my book - 
- Solid front axle. they ARE stronger and more reliable. There are much less moving parts to bend or break. i would say Dana 44 in the front as a minimum, prefer a Dana 60. D44 will safely run 36-37" tires all day long while a D60 will take 40+ inches of tire.
- Lockers - you use them to get out not in. Go in where you want in 4x4, use the lockers to get out if you get stuck. Lift kits are really nice and can be helpful but a set of lockers will either get you stucker then you can ever imagine or get you out of a normal stuck.
- Winch - this is one of the things you buy and hope you never need.

If it was me I would say F series for with a solid front axle and a cap. that way you can haul dead animals and easily wash the blood out. if you want a fully enclosed vehicle i would look at a pre92 burban. again solid axle, if you want more power chevys are easy. Land cruisers are really nice but will be expensive to fix and parts will be much harder to come by. you can rebuild the entire drivetrain of a suburban at most napa stores in this nation.


micky


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

'87 Chevy Blazer(Z76 suspension).
I've had mine for about 15 years.
I've beat the piss out of her,not afraid to take her down old loggin roads that have those boys with their 50K rigs turning around.
Good power,Turns on a dime(literally).
With good tires she'll go anywhere....or dig a hole trying!
She's gettin tired,but it starts every time I want to go.

1996








2008








Ten minutes ago.
Blowin' the cobwebs out for another year!


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Mule!
All terrain and it's a great anti cougar weapon system.


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

Jeep CJ, The ulitimate go anywhere haul any dead deer beater.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Duramax anything.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Pick up!! Hopefully American!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

My old '82 & 91 Broncos were do all, go all trucks. Then I got married.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

J E E P!!! i love my grand, will go anywhere, pumping out major horses with the big V8 and the seats laid down provide a ton of cargo space


----------



## rgbbfd82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have an 88 toyota 4x4 regular cab which is basically a ATV thats street legal. Keeps me from having to take the 09 crew cab 4x4 Chevy in the woods.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

PAstringking said:


> 4x4 e-350 with lift kit and all terrains.
> 
> Dare anyone to find something better...


i saw one out at my school the other day, 4" skyjacker lift, 33" mud-terrains sitting on Rockstar rims...it looked siiiiick, all black


----------



## bullfries (Jan 11, 2008)

76_Bronco said:


> My bronco has been hunting 29 of the last 34 years:thumbs_up


I have wanted on of these for a long time.


----------



## BoKat (Oct 23, 2006)

2005 Toyota Tundra Limited CrewCab 4 full doors here; drove up a tractor "road" last year when my father in law who is disabled wanted to hunt "up top" - farmer said "no way - I'll start the tractor now to pull you back down" - well 5 days of up and down morning and night - and the farmer wanted to buy it off me right there - said he had never seen anything like it. I have slept in the bed a few times - I am 6ft, no problem could have slept in the cab with some more pillows - all around great truck, 54k miles - nothing but regular oil changes


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

F250 Crew Cab with a 7.3 Diesel under the hood. Love the truck, get 19 mpg w/o a programmer (prolly 22-24 with) and have plenty of power to spare. It has 195k on it and runs like it just rolled off the show room. The only thing I wish I would have done is gotten the 8ft bed instead of the 6.5ft. Oh well, either way im helping my neighbors out by buying what my state produces, American products. I wish more people would have thought like that, then maybe my house value would not be >50% of what it used to be and I might not have 4 outta five houses around me forclosed. You can bash me all you want about how "85%" of a toyota is made in America or whatever BS u wanna spew, but let me tell you this....japan's unemployment rate is 5.6%, while ours in Michigan is a staggering 13.1% and the US as a whole is9.5%? Support our economy, not theirs!!!


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

E. Johnson said:


> Nissan titan!


Bingo! I've been doing a ton of research. Looking to replace my F-1crappy. This seems like the best thing out there.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Best hunting truck I had has been my old '84 Chevy K5 blazer, the military M1009 with diesel. That truck went everywhere! All I put on it was a 4" lift and 33" MTRs. Still miss that truck, I never had to tent camp, had the backseat out and a plywood frame for a headrest. But I love the power of my Superduty Powerstroke now, not as offroad capable but I now have a fourwheeler for that :thumbs_up And I can comfortably sleep in both the front and back seats(crewcab) and tow all my toys, love my truck.


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

My old beast , '86 4runner , 2.4 diesel


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

No doubt my buddies truck. No matter what it happens to be at the time.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

would love a Bronco, use to have one back in the day, lift and 38's on it, went everywhere including "Big Shell" (very nasty beach we shark fish at), second would be a Scout, 3rd would be the new Ford Raptor.

or you could always ask to borrow this one:


----------



## trailinone (Sep 5, 2009)

76_Bronco said:


> My bronco has been hunting 29 of the last 34 years:thumbs_up


Love the old broncos. Looks good.
Chris


----------



## chrisdvt (Jul 26, 2010)

One with a big buck in the back of it!!


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

I've had Toyotas for the last 10 years but they still don't beat that old 81 Subaru 4x4 wagon. 30 mpg and li/lo range with independent suspension. Old Ruby Sue hauled out a lot of elk for me. She had plenty of room for me to sleep and my gear. I've driven right past Chevy's and Fords that were stuck more than once, once while at a work party at the archery range, Good memories!


----------



## grizzl (Jan 5, 2007)

*Trooper II/ Old CJ5's*

I need a narrow vehicle to go up the mountain fire roads. Thick Lural on each side of the road. The old CJ5's and Izusu Troopers are Narrow (and subject to roll-over, J-turn) but they go everywhere. My favorite was my CJ5 Renegade w/ V8..now its my Trooper 1989..ALL disk brakes..7 passenger..full skid plate package...right now I have a X-Wrangler Trail Jeep, a Huge Durango and the Trooper..the first 2 are for pulling my boat up a steep ramp..the last for Hunting..tows nicley behind the hunting RV.

I've slept in the trooper just fine on top of the mountain!
Light enough that a simple come a long gets you out of any trouble.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

When we first started hunting, my buddy had a '46 Willy's Jeep that would go anywhere. Original wheels with real thin tires. Little 4-banger with a max speed of about 40, but man that thing was fun. I'd love to have it to hunt with now. It already had the tow bar on it.


----------



## mich3210 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm in a similar boat... looking to replace my '06 Mazda3 with a pickup of some sort. Either an F-150 or Tacoma. I haven't figured out if there's much of a difference in gas mileage to warrant the smaller truck and v6 over a bigger one with a v8.


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

If you have a lot of room for parts then chevy or ford but why bother YOTA all the way.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

On my 2nd XJ.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

fraserfir said:


> If you want something just to hunt/sleep in find a Ford Excursion. I bought a 2002 with the v10 and put 90k on it no problem. It had 40k when I bought it. Only thing I have ever did is put on a new set of hubs on it. 11mpg coming, going, loaded, unloaded. Guy stopped me at a waffle house and asked to buy it. He said he pulled his camper with one and needed a "new" one. I sure wish I had it back. I think if you could find one with the old powerstroke, you would have about the best thing you could get for road trip hunting.


An Excursion, with a 7.3L Powerstroke, would be the ultimate huntin' buggy for me. I may see what I can find, but they're not easy to find and they have really held their value well.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

My four door jeep wrangler with a hitch haul. A 6ft five man can sleep in the back with his gear. Throw the deer on the hitch haul and go.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> An Excursion, with a 7.3L Powerstroke, would be the ultimate huntin' buggy for me. I may see what I can find, but they're not easy to find and they have really held their value well.


if you are serious, let me know....there's a bunch here in SA, even the Excursion 4x4 with the 7.3L.....i know because i'm looking and my step-son's father just bought one as well.


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

curvaceous said:


> My old beast , '86 4runner , 2.4 diesel


nice vehicle man. How had is it t take the tp ff. I have a 99 4runner and love it. I have had jeeps, nissans, and chevys and nn ran like my 4unner. Between my brothers and father we have 4 4runners ranging from 99 to 06. I have never slept in the back, but I'm sure I could.


----------



## bab029 (Jul 19, 2010)

3/4 ton, 4x4 f150 with the ttb dana 60. bench seat, wish mine was 4 door . long bed on mine, but a short would be handier in the woods. Gas burner. 300 six!!! decent rubber. AUSSIE LOCKERS


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

obsessedLSS said:


> if you are serious, let me know....there's a bunch here in SA, even the Excursion 4x4 with the 7.3L.....i know because i'm looking and my step-son's father just bought one as well.


Yeah, it's got to be 4 wheel drive.

What are they going for? How many miles?


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Yeah, it's got to be 4 wheel drive.
> 
> What are they going for? How many miles?


let me look around...i think Roger's went for $10k had around 100k miles, which is just getting going for that motor...

his is the 250 crew cab, long bed too...

hell, i picked up my truck with 69k miles for 10k as well, but i have the Hemi with manual transmission.


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

manboy said:


> ya your right!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thats why i bought a TOYOTA TUNDRA.......no wasted goventment money....................and the Tundra is 85% american made:thumbs_up what about you Mexico made DODGE?:thumbs_do


Thoughts like that are whats ruining our country, your entitled to your backward opinion. Without the big 3 our nation and everyone in it would be out of work, simple fact. your correct my truck was assembled in mexico, but there were a LOT more american jobs making parts for it that depends on you and me keeping our money going to US companies.

BE AMERICAN SUPPORT AMERICAN COMPANIES!


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

moonshiner said:


> exactamundo


We only wasted a few trillion on a stupid war in a country that didnt mean a hill of beans, so as much as bail outs suck, im all for giving them to keep our country from finacially imploaded more than it already has. Because as finacially secure as you think you may be you WILL be affected.


----------



## mich3210 (Aug 24, 2007)

ACooper1983 said:


> Thoughts like that are whats ruining our country, your entitled to your backward opinion. Without the big 3 our nation and everyone in it would be out of work, simple fact. your correct my truck was assembled in mexico, but there were a LOT more american jobs making parts for it that depends on you and me keeping our money going to US companies.
> 
> BE AMERICAN SUPPORT AMERICAN COMPANIES!


Just wondering, because I don't know myself... where do you think the parts for a Tundra or Tacoma come from?


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

mich3210 said:


> Just wondering, because I don't know myself... where do you think the parts for a Tundra or Tacoma come from?


i know that a lot of parts for the tundras are made in the usa, but they're all forign held companies that DONT pay anywhere NEAR the tax rate in the US that ford, gm, Chrysler do. which, while the men and women working at the factory are putting money back into thier local economies, that amount pales in comparision to the money leaving this country on a fast plane for Tokyo. 

To get toyota and honda to build in the us, most of the places where they built plants gave them tax free status for 15-20yrs, in effect cutting thier own throats, a bunch of extra people and not any extra tax money to build infrastructure, which in turn is bankrupting municipalities which in turn raise taxes.. viscious cycle.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> An Excursion, with a 7.3L Powerstroke, would be the ultimate huntin' buggy for me. I may see what I can find, but they're not easy to find and they have really held their value well.


Great vehicle don't get me wrong,but for a hunt rig I wouldn't bother.they have the turning radius of a jumbo jet,and are to long to maneuver when in the woods,and the whole aluminum t-case,doesn't set well with me along with electronic actuator 4x4 system,jmho sneaky


----------



## anglin'archer (Feb 28, 2010)

fraserfir said:


> If you want something just to hunt/sleep in find a Ford Excursion. I bought a 2002 with the v10 and put 90k on it no problem. It had 40k when I bought it. Only thing I have ever did is put on a new set of hubs on it. 11mpg coming, going, loaded, unloaded. Guy stopped me at a waffle house and asked to buy it. He said he pulled his camper with one and needed a "new" one. I sure wish I had it back. I think if you could find one with the old powerstroke, you would have about the best thing you could get for road trip hunting.


Yep my 01 also has the V10 but I get 15 mpg normal driving and 11 pulling stuff. Nice big cab to put as muchgear in there as you want as well as sleep in if you wanted to. That thing has better clearance than most stuff on the road. A little bigger than the Chevy burban and not a Govt Motors product:thumbs_up. I have had NO mechanical issues with that beast. 

I will admit I won't take that thing up some of the nasty tight switch backs I run into that a small truck or smaller SUV could get into. But we're talking ultra nasty, superbumpy if you get off the road your falling down the cliff stuff.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

bab029 said:


> 3/4 ton, 4x4 f150 with the ttb dana 60. bench seat, wish mine was 4 door . long bed on mine, but a short would be handier in the woods. Gas burner. 300 six!!! decent rubber. AUSSIE LOCKERS


3/4 ton f-150??? Hate to tell ya man,but if its a 150 then it's only a 1/2 ton,no way around it,chevy made the 1500 3/4 version,but only In 2wd models


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

bab029 said:


> 3/4 ton, 4x4 f150 with the ttb dana 60. bench seat, wish mine was 4 door . long bed on mine, but a short would be handier in the woods. Gas burner. 300 six!!! decent rubber. AUSSIE LOCKERS


3/4 ton f-150??? Hate to tell ya man,but if its a 150 then it's only a 1/2 ton,no way around it,chevy made the 1500 3/4 version,but only In 2wd models...and the ttb system sucks,solid axles are way superior in every way,that's why that's what all the pros use on the mountain jamboree's


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

anglin'archer said:


> Yep my 01 also has the V10 but I get 15 mpg normal driving and 11 pulling stuff. Nice big cab to put as muchgear in there as you want as well as sleep in if you wanted to. That thing has better clearance than most stuff on the road. A little bigger than the Chevy burban and not a Govt Motors product:thumbs_up. I have had NO mechanical issues with that beast.
> 
> I will admit I won't take that thing up some of the nasty tight switch backs I run into that a small truck or smaller SUV could get into. But we're talking ultra nasty, superbumpy if you get off the road your falling down the cliff stuff.


All depends on what you define nasty as really.hell I've driven my old 66 ford 2wd up the side of mtns. When most of 4x4'ers said heck no,no way.all my huntn rigs can take the abuse,and I've done more than my fair share of off roading both competition and fun,so know what to pick and not.excursion is a great rig,especially with the 7.3 powerplant,but to big even with a lift,to anything more than slighty moderate off roading,so it probally wouldn't justify having around jus for a huntin rig.


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

Nissan titan crew cab with long bed and a topper on it


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

obsessedLSS said:


> let me look around...i think Roger's went for $10k had around 100k miles, which is just getting going for that motor...
> 
> his is the 250 crew cab, long bed too...
> 
> hell, i picked up my truck with 69k miles for 10k as well, but i have the Hemi with manual transmission.


An Excursion for $10K with 100k miles? 7.3 Powerstroke? That would be perfect. I was thinking that they went for more than that.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bucks/bulls said:


> Great vehicle don't get me wrong,but for a hunt rig I wouldn't bother.they have the turning radius of a jumbo jet,and are to long to maneuver when in the woods,and the whole aluminum t-case,doesn't set well with me along with electronic actuator 4x4 system,jmho sneaky


I appreciate the input.

I'm willing to sacrifice some off-road capabilities to gain some interior room and whatnot. All-around, you know. It won't excel in any area, but be decent in all.


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

For your specs- My Chevy 1500. I can sleep on the bench seat, have my gear in the back and throw game in as needed.

I like to bike in though either bicycle or motorcycle. Saves gas and if I get one I just go home and get the truck. 

I had a Subaru that did great too. Even drove a deer or two home on the trunk of my Mustang. My wife gripes when I get blood in the Exploder though, but it is a comfy ride for a 4x4!


----------



## JPHI (Dec 24, 2009)

76_Bronco said:


> My bronco has been hunting 29 of the last 34 years:thumbs_up


:thumbs_up


That is a nice rig. If I wasn't driving a jeep I'd be driving one of those Broncos.


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

ACooper1983 said:


> To get toyota and honda to build in the us, most of the places where they built plants gave them tax free status for 15-20yrs, in effect cutting thier own throats, a bunch of extra people and not any extra tax money to build infrastructure, which in turn is bankrupting municipalities which in turn raise taxes.. viscious cycle.


Ha yeah, but I'd rather employee a bunch of right to work Americans who pay taxes than employee the Mexicans while the big $$$ go to the American car markers who blow it on stupid union contracts they agreed to.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Any extended cab full sized pickup with a cap is hard to beat. SUVs, at first thought, seem like a good idea, but then you have to think of where you are going to put the bloody carcass. Hard to beat the old pickemup truck.:thumbs_up


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> An Excursion for $10K with 100k miles? 7.3 Powerstroke? That would be perfect. I was thinking that they went for more than that.


no-no, that was for the F-250, sorry...


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Mallardbreath said:


> Any extended cab full sized pickup with a cap is hard to beat. SUVs, at first thought, seem like a good idea, but then you have to think of where you are going to put the bloody carcass. Hard to beat the old pickemup truck.:thumbs_up


Roof rack,big tree limb and a come along would solve the wondering about where the dead animal goes,lol


----------



## anglin'archer (Feb 28, 2010)

bucks/bulls said:


> All depends on what you define nasty as really.hell I've driven my old 66 ford 2wd up the side of mtns. When most of 4x4'ers said heck no,no way.all my huntn rigs can take the abuse,and I've done more than my fair share of off roading both competition and fun,so know what to pick and not.excursion is a great rig,especially with the 7.3 powerplant,but to big even with a lift,to anything more than slighty moderate off roading,so it probally wouldn't justify having around jus for a huntin rig.


Yeah that's kind of what I was getting at. Had a 68 Bronco with a little 289 that I could take anywhere. Even in tight spots, just fold in the sideview mirrors and keep going. Good enuf clearance for most everything, and geared low enuf to crawl up a cliff. The catch was that in something like that you only have so much space for stuff. Nowadays with a family The little bronco is still humpin' up mountains for someone else. 

I also had a 87 nissan truck with a four banger in it. That little bugger was one stuff summagun! She was also geared low. Narrow tires to get through the mud to the hard stuff while Passing full size Dodge/Ford/Chevy everything.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I appreciate the input.
> 
> I'm willing to sacrifice some off-road capabilities to gain some interior room and whatnot. All-around, you know. It won't excel in any area, but be decent in all.


So what exactly you lookn for sneaky? A rig as a daily driver that can handle some abuse,or a rig jus for outdoor purposes?something to invest a lil $ into to build up,or an asphalt warrior,lol,or the best rig hands down without any mods


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I would definitely go with a four door pick up with a cap. It just makes everything a lot easier especially with a cap.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

anglin'archer said:


> Yeah that's kind of what I was getting at. Had a 68 Bronco with a little 289 that I could take anywhere. Even in tight spots, just fold in the sideview mirrors and keep going. Good enuf clearance for most everything, and geared low enuf to crawl up a cliff. The catch was that in something like that you only have so much space for stuff. Nowadays with a family The little bronco is still humpin' up mountains for someone else.
> 
> I also had a 87 nissan truck with a four banger in it. That little bugger was one stuff summagun! She was also geared low. Narrow tires to get through the mud to the hard stuff while Passing full size Dodge/Ford/Chevy everything.


Yeah I had a 71 bronco with the 302,210 heads, headers,msd ignition,carter 4bbl,edelbrock manifold,forged pistons/rods,balanced crank,etc,6" suspension,37" boggers,trick shackles,and custom dana 60 front/ dana 70 rear with air locks,full roll cage,and plenty other cool stuff! Loved that lil thing 2 death,and was my daily driver also,lol...but when got married and had kids,it had to go.but we still playin in the mud these days,jus not wit the daily driver lol


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

http://expeditionportal.com/forum/index.php

Not many of those guys hunt over there, but their setups work great for our application. Whatever you choose, you can see some good mods to give your new toy.:thumbs_up


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

bab029 said:


> 3/4 ton, 4x4 f150 with the ttb dana 60. bench seat, wish mine was 4 door . long bed on mine, but a short would be handier in the woods. Gas burner. 300 six!!! decent rubber. AUSSIE LOCKERS


the f150 means it is a half ton. the 3/4 ton is a f250. now with f250s they have had 2 ttb set ups. either a d44 or a d50. there has never been a ttb d60 in a ford. Never been one that I know of anywhere but somewhere some time it might have been made. the 300 six IS A GREAT RECOMMEND. that is possibly the most underappreciated engine ever made. it is truly amazing what it can do. Aussie lockers in a d60 or d44 straight axle is a great recommend, I don't think they work in the ttb stuff and if they did all you would do is snap shaft after shaft in the woods.


micky


----------



## anglin'archer (Feb 28, 2010)

bucks/bulls said:


> Yeah I had a 71 bronco with the 302,210 heads, headers,msd ignition,carter 4bbl,edelbrock manifold,forged pistons/rods,balanced crank,etc,6" suspension,37" boggers,trick shackles,and custom dana 60 front/ dana 70 rear with air locks,full roll cage,and plenty other cool stuff! Loved that lil thing 2 death,and was my daily driver also,lol...but when got married and had kids,it had to go.but we still playin in the mud these days,jus not wit the daily driver lol


I feel your pain. The good thing though is now my eight year old boy is going to be elk hunting with me for the first time in 24hrs. He is off his rocker excited! I'm going to have a huntin buddy for life!

My 68 only had a roll cage, Everything else was stock but that's what you get when your a broke student. She did alright in stock condition.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bucks/bulls said:


> So what exactly you lookn for sneaky? A rig as a daily driver that can handle some abuse,or a rig jus for outdoor purposes?something to invest a lil $ into to build up,or an asphalt warrior,lol,or the best rig hands down without any mods


Pretty much just for hunting, but a lot of hunts are a couple states away. Needs to be reliable. I'm not a mechanic.

I'll do some minor mods. 33" tires or so.


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Mallardbreath said:


> Any extended cab full sized pickup with a cap is hard to beat. SUVs, at first thought, seem like a good idea, but then you have to think of where you are going to put the bloody carcass. Hard to beat the old pickemup truck.:thumbs_up


Quartered and put on ice in a cooler. Not worried about it.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Pretty much just for hunting, but a lot of hunts are a couple states away. Needs to be reliable. I'm not a mechanic.
> 
> I'll do some minor mods. 33" tires or so.


In that case I still stick with my original post,tuff to beat the late 70's blazer,stock with 32x11.50x15 tires would get you thru most anywhere,and comfortably at that.tire size will change if you set your sights on an excursion,be more like 315's or 385's if lifted.that ole blazer bout as reliable as they get,and cheaper for repairs if does break down,but you don't have to be a rocket scientist to work on it either,lol...havin an engine pc failure is the worst thing out in the woods,or a shift solenoid in transfer case,jus sayn..the newer rigs may be pertier,but nowhere as tuff or as dependable,and as I stated previously,a good runnin smallblock can easily achieve 14 mpg wich is comparitive to the newer injected models,jmho something a lil older would suit your needs better


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> An Excursion, with a 7.3L Powerstroke, would be the ultimate huntin' buggy for me. I may see what I can find, but they're not easy to find and they have really held their value well.


WBuffettjr1 (Chad) outta post some pictures of his excursion. That thing is a bad-azz. His father-in-law makes bio-diesel for it... it's funny as all get out when he cranks that rascal up and its rumbling and you start smelling french fries coming out the tail pipe instead of "diesel" fumes! LOL!!!:thumbs_up

I have a 2005 Nissan Titan crew cab.... it's my work truck. For me to consider it off-road worth, I'd have to put a lift kit on it and some new tires (which I might do one day).... I think it would hang with just about anything then. It's really comfy, powerful, and since it's getting a little age on it, it would make a great beater in a few more years.

-ZA


----------



## mdhager115 (Nov 11, 2009)

1998 Toyota Corolla


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

anglin'archer said:


> I feel your pain. The good thing though is now my eight year old boy is going to be elk hunting with me for the first time in 24hrs. He is off his rocker excited! I'm going to have a huntin buddy for life!
> 
> My 68 only had a roll cage, Everything else was stock but that's what you get when your a broke student. She did alright in stock condition.


Heck I'd be xcited to if was him,lol.I only have a lil girl for now,and she only 14 months,so no lil huntn buddies for me,someday though!she goes to range with me all the time,and has been on horse back on scouting ventures,and is amazed every time she see's my bow out,so I think she's well on her way,hopefully.lol


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

ACooper1983 said:


> To get toyota and honda to build in the us, most of the places where they built plants gave them tax free status for 15-20yrs, in effect cutting thier own throats, a bunch of extra people and not any extra tax money to build infrastructure, which in turn is bankrupting municipalities which in turn raise taxes.. viscious cycle.


I lol when the union shills speak.

When a state gives a new auto assembly plant a tax break for 10-20 years, it certainly ISN'T cutting it's own throat. That's a joke. Assembly plants create thousands of new jobs and hundreds of new businesses (that don't get tax breaks) and *create* entire new economies. I know b/c I do work for alot of the southern auto assembly plants.... like the ones in Greer, SC - West Point, GA - Lincoln, AL - Montgomery, AL ..... etc. None of them are union, all of them are thriving beyond belief and all of the local economies and tax bases are soaring.

Keep spewing that garbage that your union tells you, it makes you sound real credible... LOL.:wink:


-ZA


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Bobmuley said:


> http://expeditionportal.com/forum/index.php
> 
> Not many of those guys hunt over there, but their setups work great for our application. Whatever you choose, you can see some good mods to give your new toy.:thumbs_up


Good stuff, Bob. They had a great write-up on extending the sleeping room on the 4Runner. So now I know it will work.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Good stuff, Bob. They had a great write-up on extending the sleeping room on the 4Runner. So now I know it will work.


Some sharp guys over there.:thumbs_up I've applied many of their mods to my DC Taco and Powerstroke.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

ZA206 said:


> I lol when the union shills speak.
> 
> When a state gives a new auto assembly plant a tax break for 10-20 years, it certainly ISN'T cutting it's own throat. That's a joke. Assembly plants create thousands of new jobs and hundreds of new businesses (that don't get tax breaks) and *create* entire new economies. I know b/c I do work for alot of the southern auto assembly plants.... like the ones in Greer, SC - West Point, GA - Lincoln, AL - Montgomery, AL ..... etc. None of them are union, all of them are thriving beyond belief and all of the local economies and tax bases are soaring.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that you're talking to someone that said he wouldn't offer a glass of water to any Texan in the desert. I don't think he's really all that concerned about the welfare of his fellow Americans.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

ZA206 said:


> I lol when the union shills speak.
> 
> When a state gives a new auto assembly plant a tax break for 10-20 years, it certainly ISN'T cutting it's own throat. That's a joke. Assembly plants create thousands of new jobs and hundreds of new businesses (that don't get tax breaks) and *create* entire new economies. I know b/c I do work for alot of the southern auto assembly plants.... like the ones in Greer, SC - West Point, GA - Lincoln, AL - Montgomery, AL ..... etc. None of them are union, all of them are thriving beyond belief and all of the local economies and tax bases are soaring.
> 
> ...


Check mate


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

twisted1600 said:


> '87 Chevy Blazer(Z76 suspension).
> I've had mine for about 15 years.
> I've beat the piss out of her,not afraid to take her down old loggin roads that have those boys with their 50K rigs turning around.
> Good power,Turns on a dime(literally).
> ...


Unless I leave the lights on all day at work








Admit it...if I hadn't slapped her 'round a bit too much...she'd still be a sexy beast...YES!!!!!!

* I love my CHEVY!!!!!!*


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

My '92 Yota gets the job done for me and has never let me down. I like the older models which has the narrow body style. Makes it alot easier fitting through tight spots.



With the 6" lift, skid plate and high front bumper I built for it... well getting over logs is much easier. I also put a 8,000lb winch on it to get me off those logs when I get hung up on them at times. The great news is that the AC/Heater still work like a charm. Don't have a stereo though... don't really need one as a limb ripped my antenna off a long time ago.  




Having a good hunting truck is like having a good friend that helps you out any time needed. :thumbs_up


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

Here's one for ya..........Custom built, 71 Ford Bronco. I promise you this one was built in the USofA. If you can't get there in this, you don't need to be there!!


----------



## findog (Aug 1, 2005)

Jeep Wrangler Unlimited :wink:


----------



## bdinpgh (Aug 4, 2006)

This is the ultimate hunting vehicle. You can close this thread now.


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*how would this be?*

this fits the profile:darkbeer:


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeep Nukizer 715!










too bad its still a concept


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

....decent!!! good off road capabilities, and sleeping capacity


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

2001 Tundra. Extended cab, topper, 4x4, 6' bed, V8. I've got 145000 miles and still runs like a champ. The new tundras and full size trucks are too big for my needs and the tacomas and such seem to0 small. I did hear Ford may be coming out with the F100 again. If so I'll get one. For now this is perfect for me.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

baumunkdj said:


> Jeep Nukizer 715!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that would be sweet if extended cab was available.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

I would drive any of those.

Even that car, but only as long as that elk is on top of it.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

:lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3:



bdinpgh said:


> This is the ultimate hunting vehicle. You can close this thread now.



Doesn't matter the car, the hunter's what makes the difference. Anyway, I'm rebuilding an old CJ7, 1985 4.2l I6

If I get lucky enough and find a decent 304 I'll do the switch, or a 4BT Diesel. Who cares, when one sticks theirs noses and start putting things together wonderful things will happen.


:bump2:


----------

